# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn in onderbenen bij wandelen

## mariskagroen

Hallo,

Sinds een aantal maanden heb ik continue last van pijn in onderbeen. Dit straalt van buitenkant knie naar buitenkant onderbeen. In het begin heb ik er niet zo veel problemen mee maar na ongeveer 2 minuten lopen begint het al op te spelen. 
Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?

Ik doe niet aan hardlopen etc. 
Het enige wat ik doe is traplopen om mijn woning in te gaan en vanaf station naar mijn werk lopen ( wat maar 8 minuten lopen is) voordat ik op het werk ben, kan ik nog amper op mijn been staan. Ook als ik gewoon stil sta heb ik er last van. Het komt ook wel eens voor dat ik spontaan dan door mijn been/knie heen zak omdat ik dan geen gevoel in heb.

Wat raar is dat ik op vakantie ( corfu 43 graden, bergen in en uitlopen, grote en lange wandelingen) er totaal geen last van heb gehad en direct na thuiskomst hier in Nederland er wel gelijk last van heb. :EEK!:

----------


## jetske

Een aantal maanden al? Dan kan het geen overbelasting van je spieren zijn. Ik zou toch eens naar een dokter gaan omdat je er behoorlijk last van heb.

----------


## Anne80

> Wat raar is dat ik op vakantie ( corfu 43 graden, bergen in en uitlopen, grote en lange wandelingen) er totaal geen last van heb gehad en direct na thuiskomst hier in Nederland er wel gelijk last van heb.


Dat is op zich niet heel erg raar. De verhouding van temperatuur en luchtvochtigheid is daar heel anders.  :Wink:  Verder kunnen er nog wat andere dingen meespelen. Je schoenen bijvoorbeeld. Misschien droeg je daar betere wandelschoenen dan je hier gewent bent om te dragen.

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Wordt het als je langer loopt steeds erger en als je dat even gaat zitten dat het dan weer wegtrekt ?

----------


## mariskagroen

Op de vakantie heb ik enkel maar op croqs gelopen terwijl ik hier normaal gesproken altijd op gympen loop, dus echt optimale schoenen waren dat niet op de vakantie.

En idd als ik langer loop dan wordt het steeds erger, maar echt weg trekken als ik even zit doet het niet.
Ik heb eindelijk een afspraak gemaakt bij de dokter aangezien ik er nu ook al last van heb als ik gewoon stil sta en niets doe.


Ik laat jullie wel weten als ik meer weer wat het is

Thanks! voor het meedenken

Groetjes!

----------

